# Big als



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i just returned my ac200 and my shitty Top fin heater because i paid at least 50+ bucks for it and they suck...im thinking about ordering from big als since its hella cheap...does anyone know how long it takes for them to ship the package??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they always get what i ordered to me within 3 days or so and i live in PA. i always order from them because they have low prices and are very reliable.

Joe


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

yea it depends where you live, i live in jersey and always get mine in 2 days..like if i order on monday i;ll get it wednesday.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I live in ohio and always get mine in 3-5 business days. They are reliable, have good customer service, and have double points on wed.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I live in WI, took 1 day to process order and about 4 to ship. You will never regret from buying from Big Al.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so jeff what heater and filter are you getting through big al?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Jeff, Big Al has GUARANTEED LOWEST PRICE & SATISFACTION GUARANTEED. I have never ordered yet but I have so much confidence, thanks to everyone here in P-Fury!









It's going to be my first order and I have a whole WISH LIST, I'm going to order tonight to get my DOUBLE VIP POINTS ON WEDNESDAY (ORDERS PLACED BETWEEN 7PM TUESDAY TO WEDNESDAY 12 MIDNIGHT EARN DOUBLE POINTS)









My wish list & goodies for some friends also:

AQUACLEAR 500 POWER FILTER x2
BATTERY OPERATED AIR PUMP x4
HAGEN AQUARIUM BRASS VALVE - GANGED - 4 WAY x1
TETRATEC AIR PUMP DW- 96 x1
MAG-FLOAT AQUARIUM CLEANER (ALGAE MAGNET) x1
FLOATING THERMOMETER (GLASS)- JUMBO x1
BA'S AIRLINE TUBING - 12FT x2
EBO-JAGER HEATER TS 250 WATT x1
PP QUICK NET 5 " (LONG) x1
PP QUICK NET 8 " (LONG) x1

Going to put this order in tonight!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> so jeff what heater and filter are you getting through big al?


 Look into the EboJ heaters and AquaClear filters, those are the best I've heard from people here on P-fury.

What I have learned from n8







is that... " I'd rather go with a sure thing..."


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i got a ac300 ebo jager 150 watt...the total was about 46 bucks which is cheaper then the ac200 and top fin 150 watt that i bought at petsmart...the total was about 50+ bucks for that crap


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hmm i order on tuesday and i think they still havent shipped my stuff cuz i checked my bank account and it says the transaction is still pending....im getting impatient!!!


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm curious as well about my order. I emailed directly and am currently waiting for a response. Please don't take this as a negative report on BigAl's, 'cause I have every faith it will be more than taken care of, I just wish they sent email replies a little more promptly s'all.

Does anyone know a way to get shipment info from them online? I know I could just pick up the phone... Do they have a tracking link that I overlooked?

I s'pose this is another time in life where, how do they say- patience is key.

--n8


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea...you'll probly get the order next week im in california so i can understand why its taking long...and it says 2-5 buisness days depending on location. yea the prices on big als is great i would rather wait than pay more $$$$ at the pet store


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

amen.

--n8


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

it took about a week for my order. BUt they messed up on a previous order and it took 2 weeks to fix. But the prices are still cheap.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

aren't you in cali?? i called them today and they said ill get my order in like 2 weeks cuz im in cali


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Sarah called and we got confirmation on the order today. Guy named Gary told me that the warehouse is swamped right now, so orders may be a little delayed in processing, but everything's shipping out to MD on Monday and should be here by Friday at the latest...

--n8


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

If you guys want to check out another source http://petsolutions.com/ is great. They even gave me a coupon for free shipping next time I order. They ship pretty fast too especially if you live in cali.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow great prices but big als is a little cheaper....thanks the for info


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I finally got my order correct and all my credit info correct for Big Al reps to process my order.









I placed an order on Tuesday and didn't process it till Thursday but I'm still happy because I still get my double vip points and they prices matched my 250watt EboJ heater and my Hagen batt air pumps and some PennPlex nets hehehe... yea I'm cheap enough to search for cheaper prices and get them price matched









When I called in... Genevieve knew who I was because he was taking care of my order and I ask how many pplz are working at the moment, and she said 3. hahaha yea they are a pretty small business with great prices... I told her that they sound so nice when I call him... it's like a regular someone I can talk to without saying " May I speak to your manager please?"







She said she already had sent my order out and that my credit card was okay now.

As for how long for shipping, she told me that it ususally takes 2 days to process an order and 6-7 business days to arrive to SoCal. I'm really exited about my order! I got lots of toys!









Order Information:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASWO #	Name Qty	Price	SubTotal

1080 AQUACLEAR 500 POWER FILTER 2	$29.99	$59.98

1145 BATTERY OPERATED AIR PUMP 4	$6.89	$27.56

1302 HAGEN AQUARIUM BRASS VALVE - G 1	$5.99	$5.99

14593 TETRATEC AIR PUMP DW- 96 FREE 1	$29.49	$29.49

1569 PP DIVING SEA-DOG #0-82 1	$6.99	$6.99

18629 MAG-FLOAT AQUARIUM CLEANER -ME 1	$7.99	$7.99

4110 FLOATING THERMOMETER (GLASS)- 1	$2.99	$2.99

4436 BA'S AIRLINE TUBING - 12FT. (C 2	$0.99	$1.98

5646 EBO-JAGER HEATER TS 250 WATT 1	$16.49	$16.49

6100 PP QUICK NET 5 " (LONG 1	$1.69	$1.69

6103 PP QUICK NET 8 " (LONG 1	$2.49	$2.49

6125 PP LOK-TITE 5 WAY GANG VALVE 1	$3.99	$3.99

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Current Sub Total $167.63

Shipping $11.95

Grand Total $179.58

hahahahahaha man my first order and i'm gonig all out! Some goodies are for buddies also.... join the bandwagon, it's great! I expect my stuff to be here on Oct. 7th thats the lastest! I will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

This is part of the email I wrote to a Big Al repz. It's also a good source for ordering your next time and getting a price match for your EboJ heaters!:nod:

*******************************************************************

As for the price matches, Please click or copy & paste each link listed under each item because I found lower price for each item in 3 separate websites, not all in the same web site. Each link would take you directly to the item except for the Ebo-Jager 250watt heater, it's the 8th item listed, it's product ID is HE-EJ19250.

Ebo-Jager 250 watt ($14.79) 
http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic...ce.asp?CatID=he

Battery Operated Air Pump (Quantity Discount $6.29)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...d=6&pCatId=3692

PP QUICK NET LONG 5" ($1.67)
PP QUICK NET LONG 8" ($2.44)
http://www.petdiscounters.com/aquarium/mai...p_net_long.html


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nice man...ill search around for lower prices next time i order from them


----------

